# Marriott Beyond



## Sapper (Jul 19, 2019)

We will be at our unit starting this Sunday. I received the concierge call to make sure everything is ok for our up coming stay and to sign us up for the sales pitch, I mean owners update. I told him we are not interested in the HPP. He said that Monday would be the first day of selling a new program called “Marriott Beyond”. I said, you mean Bonvoy?  He said, no Bonvoy is the hotel points program, this is “Beyond”, where we can use our Hyatt ownership to exchange into all of the other Marriott owned properties. I said I had never heard of this program. He said that it is brand new, they just finished training for it, and if I signed up for the 8:30 Monday Owners Update, I would be the first one to see the new program. I asked for him to email me some marketing material so I would have a better understanding of what I would be walking into. He said that he is not allowed to send anything until after Monday. I said I would have to discuss it with my wife. When I did, she rolled her eyes and was not favorable to sitting through another sales pitch. I’ll work on her, as I’m curious what this is. 

Has anyone else heard of Marriott Beyond?  I cannot find anything on it.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 19, 2019)

My guess: II.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 19, 2019)

Sapper said:


> We will be at our unit starting this Sunday. I received the concierge call to make sure everything is ok for our up coming stay and to sign us up for the sales pitch, I mean owners update. I told him we are not interested in the HPP. He said that Monday would be the first day of selling a new program called “Marriott Beyond”. I said, you mean Bonvoy?  He said, no Bonvoy is the hotel points program, this is “Beyond”, where we can use our Hyatt ownership to exchange into all of the other Marriott owned properties. I said I had never heard of this program. He said that it is brand new, they just finished training for it, and if I signed up for the 8:30 Monday Owners Update, I would be the first one to see the new program. I asked for him to email me some marketing material so I would have a better understanding of what I would be walking into. He said that he is not allowed to send anything until after Monday. I said I would have to discuss it with my wife. When I did, she rolled her eyes and was not favorable to sitting through another sales pitch. I’ll work on her, as I’m curious what this is.
> 
> Has anyone else heard of Marriott Beyond?  I cannot find anything on it.


consider the source. I think we would have heard about a new program being introduced by Marriott


----------



## ivywag (Jul 19, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> consider the source. I think we would have heard about a new program being introduced by Marriott


Not necessarily.  We were never told about HPP.  We still have not received any kind of official notice that introduces it.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 19, 2019)

davidvel said:


> My guess: II.


That’s my guess. Priority exchange just like the MVC owners currently have when they exchange. So everyone would have priority with everyone or priority over any other owner outside the MVC


----------



## Sapper (Jul 19, 2019)

davidvel said:


> My guess: II.





CPNY said:


> That’s my guess. Priority exchange just like the MVC owners currently have when they exchange. So everyone would have priority with everyone or priority over any other owner outside the MVC



I don’t see how they sell us with II. We already have access to it. Also, for the sales guy to steer the conversation away from HPP when I brought it up seem odd. Though, he may have heard the possibility of a sale going down the toilet when I said I was not interested in hearing about the HPP so made something up. I mean, a timeshare sales guy would not just make something up, right?


----------



## CPNY (Jul 19, 2019)

Sapper said:


> I don’t see how they sell us with II. We already have access to it. Also, for the sales guy to steer the conversation away from HPP when I brought it up seem odd. Though, he may have heard the possibility of a sale going down the toilet when I said I was not interested in hearing about the HPP so made something up. I mean, a timeshare sales guy would not just make something up, right?


Yes but you don’t have priority access to Vistana and MVC properties. It could be cross priority BEYOND anyone’s comprehension lol


----------



## Edward Druy (Jul 20, 2019)

Sapper said:


> We will be at our unit starting this Sunday. I received the concierge call to make sure everything is ok for our up coming stay and to sign us up for the sales pitch, I mean owners update. I told him we are not interested in the HPP. He said that Monday would be the first day of selling a new program called “Marriott Beyond”. I said, you mean Bonvoy?  He said, no Bonvoy is the hotel points program, this is “Beyond”, where we can use our Hyatt ownership to exchange into all of the other Marriott owned properties. I said I had never heard of this program. He said that it is brand new, they just finished training for it, and if I signed up for the 8:30 Monday Owners Update, I would be the first one to see the new program. I asked for him to email me some marketing material so I would have a better understanding of what I would be walking into. He said that he is not allowed to send anything until after Monday. I said I would have to discuss it with my wife. When I did, she rolled her eyes and was not favorable to sitting through another sales pitch. I’ll work on her, as I’m curious what this is.
> 
> Has anyone else heard of Marriott Beyond?  I cannot find anything on it.



I just attended a Hyatt sales pitch last week at the Carmel Highlands. It was the same old, same old. I asked specifically about whether or not Marriott would be incorporated into the Hyatt Portfolio Program. Nothing forthcoming from the sales force, just crickets. If it is true, it will make the portfolio program worth looking at again, but up until now, it offers no advantages to those of us who have proper deeds to the Hyatt timeshare resorts.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 20, 2019)

Remember the old saying: "If a salesperson's lips are moving  .  .  .  .." Why would a Timeshare Company release information through a highly distrusted sales staff and not to the Membership in General 
?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 20, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Remember the old saying: "If a salesperson's lips are moving  .  .  .  .." Why would a Timeshare Company release information through a highly distrusted sales staff and not to the Membership in General
> ?



In general, I agree. However they need to train their staff in advance of an announcement, unless they propose a future date for the rollout.  Announcing before the effective date would cause issues with killing current sales and grandfathering etc between the announcement date and date of roll-out.

My gut says this might be sales lips moving because their SEC disclosure mentions integration with Vistana and MVC first and Hyatt later.  However it could mean that Hyatt reps can sell the points programs of all three (HPP, MVC DC, Vistana Flex). That doesn't mean you can cross book yet without an ownership in the other program.


----------



## Kal (Jul 20, 2019)

ivywag said:


> Not necessarily.  We were never told about HPP.  We still have not received any kind of official notice that introduces it.


The only "official" notice you will receive is at the owner's update (HPP pitch).  Hyatt can't do a general mailout notice as they are not licensed to sell in all states.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 20, 2019)

Kal said:


> The only "official" notice you will receive is at the owner's update (HPP pitch).  Hyatt can't do a general mailout notice as they are not licensed to sell in all states.


good point, but that is exactly why HPP is so confusing and there is so much conflicting information .


----------



## Kal (Jul 20, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> good point, but that is exactly why HPP is so confusing and there is so much conflicting information .


Perfect situation for the hucksters as they can make it up as it goes without any documentation to counter their claims.


----------



## Denise L (Jul 21, 2019)

I was just at Hyatt Highlands Inn and invited to a one-hour presentation, something about Marriott, said the guy on the phone.  DH didn't want to attend, I was curious, but didn't want to go without an incentive.  Oh well.  They offered a $125 resort credit if we both showed up.


----------



## DannyTS (Jul 23, 2019)

Sapper said:


> We will be at our unit starting this Sunday. I received the concierge call to make sure everything is ok for our up coming stay and to sign us up for the sales pitch, I mean owners update. I told him we are not interested in the HPP. He said that Monday would be the first day of selling a new program called “Marriott Beyond”. I said, you mean Bonvoy?  He said, no Bonvoy is the hotel points program, this is “Beyond”, where we can use our Hyatt ownership to exchange into all of the other Marriott owned properties. I said I had never heard of this program. He said that it is brand new, they just finished training for it, and if I signed up for the 8:30 Monday Owners Update, I would be the first one to see the new program. I asked for him to email me some marketing material so I would have a better understanding of what I would be walking into. He said that he is not allowed to send anything until after Monday. I said I would have to discuss it with my wife. When I did, she rolled her eyes and was not favorable to sitting through another sales pitch. I’ll work on her, as I’m curious what this is.
> 
> Has anyone else heard of Marriott Beyond?  I cannot find anything on it.


Did you end up going to the meeting?


----------



## Sapper (Jul 23, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> Did you end up going to the meeting?



Not yet. I had my wife on board with going, then we found out (I remember reading about this on TUG, but had forgotten) they are not doing the presentations from the property anymore. You now have to go to some consolidated location elsewhere.  I lost my wife at this point, her agreement was tenuous to begin with. The time to drive to some location, probably pay for parking, etc... then attend what will most assuredly be more than an hour, and for $100. Nope. I am going to try and just drop by solo and see if they will give me some info.


----------



## Pathways (Jul 23, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Not yet. I had my wife on board with going, then we found out (I remember reading about this on TUG, but had forgotten) they are not doing the presentations from the property anymore. You now have to go to some consolidated location elsewhere.  I lost my wife at this point, her agreement was tenuous to begin with. The time to drive to some location, probably pay for parking, etc... then attend what will most assuredly be more than an hour, and for $100. Nope. I am going to try and just drop by solo and see if they will give me some info.



Come on Sapper, don't let us down - We're counting on you!!


----------



## Marathoner (Jul 23, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Not yet. I had my wife on board with going, then we found out (I remember reading about this on TUG, but had forgotten) they are not doing the presentations from the property anymore. You now have to go to some consolidated location elsewhere.  I lost my wife at this point, her agreement was tenuous to begin with. The time to drive to some location, probably pay for parking, etc... then attend what will most assuredly be more than an hour, and for $100. Nope. I am going to try and just drop by solo and see if they will give me some info.


You have everyone on the Marriott forum worked up! Get TUG your presentation details to satisfy their curiosity! 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathways (Jul 23, 2019)

Marathoner said:


> You have everyone on the Marriott forum worked up!



Or just report back that the new plan will allow access to all of Hyatt, Westin, and Vistana.  And that DC owners will be required to purchase a min of 1000 new points to qualify.  That ought to get another 25 pages of speculation!!!!


----------



## Sapper (Jul 23, 2019)

Pathways said:


> Come on Sapper, don't let us down - We're counting on you!!





Marathoner said:


> You have everyone on the Marriott forum worked up! Get TUG your presentation details to satisfy their curiosity!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk



Yeah, sorry, I thought I could just walk in and pretend to be fresh meat. It’s worked in the past. Instead, I was given this lecture that there is a new sales location that combines sales from the three different Hyatt properties, and that I would have to schedule an appointment. I could choose either 8:30AM or 11:30AM. Should I be concerned that there is a three hour gap between the start times for what is supposed to be a one hour “owner update”?


----------



## Pathways (Jul 23, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Should I be concerned that there is a three hour gap between the start times for what is supposed to be a one hour “owner update



Probably just reflects the lack of 'marks'.  If you stop by the booth on Duvall St you can probably get $150 for the signup


----------



## Sapper (Jul 23, 2019)

Pathways said:


> Probably just reflects the lack of 'marks'.  If you stop by the booth on Duvall St you can probably get $150 for the signup



$150 would be more attractive to my wife. I still just want to know what the heck “Marriott Beyond” is.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 24, 2019)

C'mon everyone, pledge to put in $5, to get Sapper's pay up to about $350.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 24, 2019)

We signed up for the presentation at the Hyatt hotel in town and got a much better offer then from the resort last year when we stayed at Sunset Harbor


----------



## AJCts411 (Jul 24, 2019)

The Simonton/Front street location of the sales office in Key West is a excellent jumping off point for a self guided walking tour...with lots of refreshment stations along the way.   So you get a free ride there Hyatt, money or???, and then walk out into a convenient location. And a taxi voucher.  Our "private" update tool about 35 mins.  The closer another 10 mins.  (still a no)


----------



## Sapper (Jul 24, 2019)

Here is what I found out: it’s a marketing spin to get folks to buy HPP. 

1) Hyatt is not going away with the Marriott purchase. 
2) In order to participate in the Marriott Beyond program, you have to be enrolled in the Hyatt Point Program through a developer purchase. Legacy week owners are excluded. 
3) The Marriott Beyond program will only be able to access the “Explorer Collection”. Being an HPP owner who is also in the Marriott Beyond program will not have access to any other Marriott properties (no DC, MVC, ETC) “at this time”. I asked when we would have access, and he didn’t have an answer. 
4) Marriott Beyond is supposed to start in September coinciding with Marriott taking over sales of Hyatt / HPP. Again, the sales guy stressed that Hyatt properties would not be rebranded to Marriott. However, he also stressed that we should purchase HPP NOW because “once Marriott takes over sales, the cost will go up”. 
5) I specifically requested that he produced written documentation proving what he was talking about. He said they had not gotten anything printed up yet. 
6) I asked about the conversion ratio / points it would be to convert HPP points to Marriott Explorer Collection points, he said that he did not have that information. 

So, my take on this whole Marriott Beyond thing is that while there may be something coming down the line, it’s just garbage to get people to buy HPP.


----------



## Sapper (Jul 24, 2019)

Thinking about what a waste of time this was, there is one good thing that came from it. The sales guy stressed multiple times that the Hyatt properties are not going away or being rebranded. Might be sales spin (I’ll be “BEYOND” upset if they announce the Hyatt’s are going away, spun off, rebranded, etc. ), but if anything the sales guy said was true, I think that the Hyatt properties are safe is a fact.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 24, 2019)

This is Beyond ridiculous.


----------



## PerryKing (Aug 13, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We signed up for the presentation at the Hyatt hotel in town and got a much better offer then from the resort last year when we stayed at Sunset Harbor


ditto  !!   Much more !!


----------



## Islnd (Aug 13, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Thinking about what a waste of time this was, there is one good thing that came from it. The sales guy stressed multiple times that the Hyatt properties are not going away or being rebranded. Might be sales spin (I’ll be “BEYOND” upset if they announce the Hyatt’s are going away, spun off, rebranded, etc. ), but if anything the sales guy said was true, I think that the Hyatt properties are safe is a fact.



Can they legally just get rid of Hyatt brand and merge it with Marriott? 

About a completely brand new brand? That would completely devalued the timeshare. 

Will this need to be negotiated on a resort by resort basis? 

I’m sure lawyers out there that are owners looked into this.


----------



## Sapper (Aug 13, 2019)

Islnd said:


> Can they legally just get rid of Hyatt brand and merge it with Marriott?
> 
> About a completely brand new brand? That would completely devalued the timeshare.
> 
> ...



I’m not a lawyer, please keep that in mind when reading my answer. 

Yes, not only can Marriott change the name / remove the Hyatt brand, they may have to if the licensing agreement with Hyatt does not happen. Luckily, from what I was hearing from the sales guy (cough), this is not going to happen, Hyatt will remain Hyatt.  

I doubt Marriott wants to devalue the system they just paid a massive amount of money for.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 13, 2019)

Sapper said:


> I’m not a lawyer, please keep that in mind when reading my answer.
> 
> Yes, not only can Marriott change the name / remove the Hyatt brand, they may have to if the licensing agreement with Hyatt does not happen. Luckily, from what I was hearing from the sales guy (cough), this is not going to happen, Hyatt will remain Hyatt.
> 
> I doubt Marriott wants to devalue the system they just paid a massive amount of money for.


Seems like everyone who owns the companies MVC bought is concerned about how MVC will/can/may ruin/change/keep-the-same their ownerships.


----------



## Sapper (Aug 15, 2019)

CPNY said:


> Seems like everyone who owns the companies MVC bought is concerned about how MVC will/can/may ruin/change/keep-the-same their ownerships.



That’s because no one wants to be Bonvoyed.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 15, 2019)

Sapper said:


> That’s because no one wants to be Bonvoyed.


Exactly! And it’s a good likelihood it could happen.


----------



## PerryKing (Dec 3, 2019)

I received $200 (in Wells Fargo Visa Gift cards) via the Guy at the Kiosk at the Hyatt hotel courtyard.  Plus Taxi fare to and from the Beach House. That was in March 2019.  Just FYI.

 and later in July at Pinion Pointe, after a HPP presentation,  when I almost decided later that night to do it even after say no and leaving the meeting that morning, but I quickly backed off as I read over the fee schedule in my room that night.   I did chose and get  the 10,000 World of Hyatt Hotel Points Posted to my Hotel account for attending the meeting. 

Again just last month, the week before Thanksgiving,  while trading into  Ka'anapali where they are just selling HRC deeded weeks and where  I firmly keep saying "NO THANKS" ,   all week to at least 4 OPC's on the grounds and the concierges I did not agree to attend any presentation.  I just knew I had no intertest and would feel a little guilty taking there money  ( gifts actually - no money was offered).   I did however get my free Hyatt RC bag and two boxes of chocolate covered macadamia nuts from them with out any owners update meeting.

But I did go to the owners meeting that was quite nice. I did meet a new owner couple later in the week and when I explained to them the difference between the "OWNERS UPDATE MEETING"  and an  "OWNERS MEETING", they were quite disappointed that they had wasted their time sitting through an upgrade presentation at the OWNERS UPDATE MEETING at the same time the Owners meeting was going on.    They said they would never make that mistake again and thanked me for that information, and for other "secrets", history of  the club,  some suggestions such as on how to best use their deed points and where and how to buy more if they felt the need...etc.

.


----------

